# Kapillarsperre ??



## sorgeh (16. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen 
Was ist den bitte eine Kapilarsperre? 
Bin neu in der Teich Materie und sehr Wissens durstig
Gruß
Sorgeh


----------



## Annett (16. März 2007)

*AW: Kapilarsperre ??*

Hallo,



> Eine Kapillare ist eine Bezeichnung für sehr feine, langgestreckte Hohlräume. Das Wort leitet sich vom lateinischen Wort capillus (das Haar) ab. ...
> 
> In einem Ackerboden ist die Größe und Verteilung der Hohlräume (Poren) für Wasser- und Lufthaushalt von entscheidenter Bedeutung für die Fruchtbarkeit eines Standortes. Die kleinen bzw. kleinsten Poren nennt man Kapillaren - in ihnen bleibt das Regenwasser Dank der Adsorptionskräfte am längsten erhalten - in ihnen steigt Feuchtigkeit aus dem Grundwasser auf.


[DLMURL="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapillaren"]Quelle[/DLMURL]

Also ist eine Kapillarsperre nicht anderes als die dauerhafte Unterbrechung der Kapillaren mittels Folie. 
Soll heißen, wenn Du den Teichrand nicht richtig baust, verlierst Du andauernd durch die sich bildenden/vorhandenen Kapillaren Wasser aus dem Teich.
Richtig bauen heißt, dass die Folie am Ende senkrecht nach oben stehen (ruhig 1-2 cm über das Erdreich)und so auch für lange Zeit halten muss.
Entweder man klemmt die Folie zwischen Steinreihen ein (ist Geschmackssache), oder man legt sie gegen eine feste Kante aus Pflastersteinen ect. und füllt vom Teich her Substrat (Sand) an.
Dadurch kann die Folie weder zur einen noch zur anderen Seite umklappen.
Die Sperre sollte regelmäßig und bei Wasserverlusten zusätzlich kontrolliert werden. Meist ist das die Ursache für Wasserverluste jenseits weniger Millimeter pro Tag.


----------



## sorgeh (16. März 2007)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ??*

Danke Annett für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort
Gruß 
Sorgeh


----------

